# Avalon Rainier wood Stove



## RoosterBoy (Sep 27, 2006)

dose anyone have this stove i am picking mine up this weekend. how do you like it? can you get overnight burns with this stove?

thanks
Jason


----------



## kzad (Sep 27, 2006)

I have one installed as an insert, I've been very happy with it. Don't expect an all night burn, though, firebox is too small. I generally have enough hot coals in the morning for an easy re-light. 

Kyle


----------



## RoosterBoy (Sep 27, 2006)

thanks kyle how many hours of burn time have you gotten from one load.


----------



## kzad (Sep 29, 2006)

I'm going to say around 6 hours.... it's a fairly small firebox so by the time you get a real good bed of coals there's not a lot of room left for wood. Of course once you have that bed of coals all you have to do is throw in a few pieces in the morning and it fires right back up.


----------



## Henz (Dec 6, 2006)

6 hours! not mine, I be lucky to get 4 on these cold nights..Do you leave your blower on all night?? I agree with the small firebox. I had mine installed this past September and am already changing it out for the Olympic


----------



## schmev123 (Oct 12, 2007)

We just got an Avalon Rainier installed in our firelplace this July.  I am looking forward to using it tomorrow night for the 2nd time.  I noticed the first time that I went through a lot of wood in a few hours, so I am nervous that I may be spending a lot of money on wood this winter.  We live in New Paltz, NY.

regards

Evan 
schmev123@yahoo.com


----------



## JMF1 (Oct 12, 2007)

Adirondack....you'll love the Olympic, fill'er up and she'll burn long and hot!


----------



## fayman (Oct 12, 2007)

JMF1 said:
			
		

> fill'er up and she'll burn long and hot!



Funny, you said the same thing about your last girlfriend...... ;-)


----------



## Gunner (Oct 12, 2007)

:gulp:  :roll:


----------



## Dunadan (Oct 12, 2007)

> I generally have enough hot coals in the morning for an easy re-light.



I would technically count that as an overnight burn.

I can load up my Revere before I go to bed and have a hot stove and plenty of coals to start a fresh fire in the morning.  To me, that's what an overnight burn is all about.


----------



## Henz (Oct 12, 2007)

I want the stove to be still pumping out hot air in the am...


----------



## Dunadan (Oct 12, 2007)

> I want the stove to be still pumping out hot air in the am…



My Revere is just a touch larger than the Ranier.  I almost got the Ranier (last year) but liked the stove top and deeper firebox of the Revere (the Ranier I believe had a wider firebox).

In the am, my stove is still usually pumping out hot air (blower set on low).  Loaded it last night about 10:00, this morning at 7:00 it was still blowing hot, and I had a huge pile of coals I could pull forward for the next load of wood.

Now when it really gets cold, sometimes I'll throw a split or two on in the middle of the night, but I prefer not to do this.


----------



## Henz (Oct 12, 2007)

yeah, thats basically waht I had to do all the time, get up in wee hours and throw another couple splits on, wait until it reved up, damper it down and then go back to bed..With this Olympic, dont ahve to do that anymore...


----------



## hearthtools (Oct 12, 2007)

The Olympic and the Rainer and two of the same but very different animals

The Olympic has a 24" wide 3.1 firebox and 4 secondary combustions tubes will heat up to 2400 Sq feet

the Rainier is a 20" wide 1.8 firebox and 2 secondary combustion tubes will heat up to 1800 sq feet

Sure you are going to get longer burn times with the Olympic. The box is Almost twice as large.

However the Rainer Burns cleaner and a little bit more officiant.

With hard seasoned wood most of my customers get 7 hours burn times with coals for about 8-9 with the rainer.
you have to learn how to dial it in before you hit the sack.


----------



## Henz (Oct 12, 2007)

YEAH i MAY HAVE JUMPED THE GUN ALITTLE..basically, I had a guy come psec my house. he siad the Rainier would be perfect, maybe even alittle big. my draft house is only like 1400sqft..that was last august..we burned it for about 3 months, wasent happy with the overall burn time, called the guy, he came in with the Olympic and took out the rainier..Did it all for free..gave me a 100% refun on the rainier and I just had to pay the difference up to the Olympic..I have been totally happy with the Olympic...I also really like the bypass for really getting the fire going quickly..


----------



## Dunadan (Oct 12, 2007)

Nice thing about the Revere is it has the bypass.  Also the firebox is a bit larger than the Ranier at 2.1, so the 2 stoves are not quite apples to apples, even though made by same company.


----------



## schmev123 (Oct 12, 2007)

I agree.  If you have enough hot coals in the morning to start another fire WITHOUT a match...that counts as an overnight burn.


----------



## hearthtools (Oct 12, 2007)

Dunadan said:
			
		

> Nice thing about the Revere is it has the bypass.  Also the firebox is a bit larger than the Ranier at 2.1, so the 2 stoves are not quite apples to apples, even though made by same company.



The Avalon and Lopi wood stove lines are going to be different. 
Especially on the Older style units that have not changed in 20 years.
they both were separate companies before Travis bought them out.

The big differnce in the Original Lopi and Avalon product line still in production is the Avalon has a Pinched Door seal with a flush gasket in the door.
The Lopi has a Flat surface door seal with a protruding gasket in the door.

All the original Style Avalon stoves (Pendleton 790, Rainier 990 and Olympic 1190 ) have A five sided convection chambers. Only some of the Lopi's have convection chambers on all 5 sides.


The only change in in the Avalon Steel stove Line in the past few years has been Number changed to Names

The Olympic was the 1190 then the changed to 1196 and they made the Firebox wider but kept the stove the same size by making the Side convection chamber smaller.
Brass Trim on the top and been changed to black. 
and a few tweeks to the secondary Tubes and baffles.

The new wood stove and almost every gas stove are going to have the same guts just different faces and Shells.
The FPX, Avalon and Lopi build in gas fireplaces and inserts are the same units just different faces and brick panels.


----------



## NewtownPA (Oct 12, 2007)

I have a Rainier. I like mine!  Once I install chimney liner and a good block-off plate I'm sure it will perform even better.


----------



## Builder Bob (Oct 12, 2007)

I also have a Ranier.  It is a good stove but I wish it was a bit larger for front to back loading instead of side to side.  When it has a full bed of coals/ashes it is tough to load it with the low sloping top baffle.  I probably should have got a larger stove since the house is 1600+ sq. ft. and a high vaulted ceiling above the great room.  When it is 15 - 20 deg. over night it has to work hard to keep up.

Bob


----------



## NewtownPA (Oct 13, 2007)

Builder Bob said:
			
		

> I also have a Ranier.  It is a good stove but I wish it was a bit larger for front to back loading instead of side to side.  When it has a full bed of coals/ashes it is tough to load it with the low sloping top baffle.  I probably should have got a larger stove since the house is 1600+ sq. ft. and a high vaulted ceiling above the great room.  When it is 15 - 20 deg. over night it has to work hard to keep up.
> 
> Bob



I absolutely agree with the "low sloping top baffle". It can be a pain to load it up toward the rear.


----------

